# Will My Rhom Eat My Plants?



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

I am thinking switching my Rhom aquarium to a planted tank. I currently have fake plants in there and i am starting to notice floating plastic plants that my rhom tore off. Will a planted tank be a bad idea since he is already showing signs of eating plants or will the growth of the plants grow faster than he will be able to bite off?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I have my rhom in a 75g tank carpeted with E.tennelus micro, a bunch of cryptocorynes, and a ton of duckweed. He rarely bothers the plants and never really has even when with regular swords. I've noticed that most of my serras tend to keep their favorite area of the tank somewhat trimmed, but nothing the plants couldn't handle. Larger leaved plants tend to be more prone to a bite, or maybe I just notice them more because it is much more obvious when they have a bite out of them.


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

awesome ill go with the planted aquarium, thank you for the input


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

they will generally leave plants alone, but get hardy plants as a 10" fish can easily break fragile plants by swimming through them. Occasionally, i will find bite marks in my plants,, but they will usually spit it out and not consume it.


----------

